# Do you let your chi(s) sleep in bed with you?



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to let my Daisy sleep in the bed with me, but I dont know when would be a good age to allow that, due to potty training... she is only 7 weeks old right now, and I feel like she may potty in the bed. So, if you allow your dogs to sleep with you, at what age did you begin allowing it, and what signs did you look for to make sure they were ready?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont sleep with mine as they are to trusting and it worries me:-( I and my husband are very hard sleepers and I am afraid we would roll over on them and smother them or hurt them in some way. I have attempted numerous times to roll over on Yoshi to see what he would do and he doesnt move so I decided not to sleep with them.

I am sure others here will be able to help you with this though


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well Out of 10 dogs I have 8 of them sleep with us but at the moment since I have 2 in heat only 6 are in my bed. I stared with crate training and waited till they were about any where between 4-10months. It matters if they seem ready to sleep in our bed. But soon as I got my scottie since she was older and bigger. The night we got her she slept in our bed and did pretty good for her first night.

Just wait till she gets bigger and then try short naps with her in bed first. Really poop her out during the day and show her that the bed is time is sleepy time. If you worry about her wetting the bed, I have pet stairs for my bed. So if mine have to go potty during the night they go down the stairs and go potty on the wee wee pads I have laid out. So I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I waited until Chloe had a better grasp of potty training and until she was a little bigger (prob around .. she was so small when I first got her I was way to scared. I love sleeping with her she snuggles right up under my blankets next to my tummy... i love her company


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy now sleeps with me at 4 1/2 mo. old. I waited until she was aware she could get down and go to her potty pad on the other side of my bedroom. She generally sleeps through most the nights now so it's not a problem. She was about 3 1/2 months old I think and would go to her pee pad without prob. I had crate trained her in there at night letting her out 1 x each night anyway. 
My bed is low enough for her to jump up on without any assistance as she thinks she is a Jack Russell Terrier anyway.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

All of my babies sleep in bed with me. They know the word "bed time!!!" and run right up into my room. I've never had a problem with them wetting the bed because they jump off and do their business in front of my door >:O But I usually catch them.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

CoCo and Cotton have slept with us since they came home to us @ 12 weeks. I tried for the first couple of nights to kennel train them but all they did was whine. Tinkerbella on the other hand is quite content to sleep in her kennel.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Kisses has slept on my bed since she was about 12 weeks!  shes a pleasure


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Lucas sleeps in bed with me. He's 5 months old and if he wakes up and has to potty he will wake me up to let him out. I am a light sleeper so I always know where he is and wouldn't roll over on him. lol


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly slept in a playpen next to my side of the bed for about 6 months. After DH would leave for work in the morning, I would bring her in bed for about an hour to snuggle with me. She soon decided that was way better than the playpen and she's been sleeping with us ever since! If she has to potty, she wakes me up (usually by licking my face).


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

My babies have slept in the bed with us since 8 weeks! Thank goodness we have a king size because they are quite the bed-hogs! I'm actually working hard to move them out of our bed and into their own. I'm watching a lot of "It's me or the dog" hoping that some of Victoria's magic will wear off on me!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson sleeps with us and has done since the day I got him.

He had one accident on the bed when he was potty training but thats all.

I kinda wish I had put him in his own bed now though lol I love him to bits but he is sooooooo annoying at night.. he sleeps in between my legs so I cant move  and fidgets and wakes us up !!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I used to sleep with the chis in my bed but I wasn't sleeping well so I moved them to their crates and I think they actually prefer it that way too.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

when i had a chi, i let her sleep with me. she started sleeping in my bed when she was 2 months old. she had accidents but i really didnt care. the only "negative" thing ( at least with my chi) is that once she started sleeping in a human bed, she didnt want to go back to her dog bed.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero does and Mai doesn't she sleeps in her crate. Zero only sleeps in my bed due to having kennel cough as a pup so I wanted to keep him near me and it turned into a habit I couldn't break with him.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

all 5 of mine sleep with me. i waited til they had a good grasp on the potty training or until i was sure they could hold it overnite ( i think they were about 2-3months). good luck


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn sleeps with hubby and me, Sully sleeps in her 
bed at my side and Rosie prefers to sleep in the lounge in her own armchair.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I did have dix , sleeping in her crate , but she did the whinning bit, so ever since she has been sleeping with me, and she is the best cuddler ! She will come around to the bed , do her jumping ,b/c cant get onto bed and i will pick her up and finish reading as usual , she usually gets in front of the book!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

We started off with the three of ours sleeping in pens at the foot of the bed, but after a few weeks they all began sleeping with us in out king size. Plenty of room for everybody!! We bought a plastic mattress cover and used older sheets and quilts until they were completely trained. Had a few wet spots the first month or so, but didn't stress about it because of the plastic pad.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Babs has slept with us since she was about 6 - 7 mos. I waited until she had been good (no accidents) for 2 full weeks.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Both of mine sleep with me. 
They potty right b4 bedtime which is usually about 10ish and they 99% of the time hold it til morning. 
The few times they have to go in middle of night...I feel them stirring, and just take them to the pads and then we go back to bed.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

catalat said:


> I love sleeping with her she snuggles right up under my blankets next to my tummy... i love her company


That's what Mia does and I loove it. She always curls up right next to me and she has to be touching me at all times. She's such a cuddler 

I wanted Carl to be crate-trained so he didn't sleep in my bed until he was 6-months old. The night before he got neutered I let him sleep in my bed, and he has ever since 
Mia slept in her crate for about a week when I first got her (at 13 weeks) and then I decided she might as well just sleep with me


----------



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

Marie said:


> We started off with the three of ours sleeping in pens at the foot of the bed, but after a few weeks they all began sleeping with us in out king size. Plenty of room for everybody!! We bought a plastic mattress cover and used older sheets and quilts until they were completely trained. Had a few wet spots the first month or so, but didn't stress about it because of the plastic pad.


Marie, that's an excellent Idea about the plastic mattress cover and older sheets! You are a genius!! I am so doing that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

My Bichons, ages 9 and 11, have slept with me all their lives. I don't sleep well without them. My Chi, Kozanna, would sleep with us, too, but she is not potty trained, so she sleeps in her crate. She's my puppy mill girl and potty training is still off in the future, but if and when she is potty trained, she will be welcome in bed with the rest of the family.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Mia is sleeping in her crate at night very happily , my daughter wants to change this in thefuture but wont consider it untill she is ready to ask to go out at night if she needs to just like my other dogs have done. Mind my other dog is a 88lbs gsd and no he doesnt' sleep on the bed ! My burmese cat does when she can and will snuggle down under the quilt but it can be tricky with those spiky claws - she has a better night than me


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

dixie would use her pads , during the night , that i had out for her if she needed to go , but she couldn't get back up on the bed !


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I kept Lewie in his crate until he learned to sleep well by himself at night (no crying). He was pretty good with accidents right from the day I got him so there was never any real worry about that. Once he had learned how to be by himself I let him in my bed. Now every night without fail he is between my legs or against my tummy under the sheets then in the morning he's my little furry alarm, letting me know he needs to go out by jumping out of the bed and scratching at the door.

I love getting into bed with him everynight and settling down, he knows how to get me to let him under the quilt too, he nudges the end with his nose and i lift it up for him. He knows the command "under" when he gets a bit too playful for bedtime too!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bozo has his own little bed. I don't like having him next to me at night... I'm always worried he'll fall off the bed :S! He really seems to like his bed though. I placed it in his play pen where he has all his stuff.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My Roxy always slept with me but Zoey prefers her kennel at night and for naps. Come bedtime she runs to her kennel. Roxy used to keep me up sometimes at night so I don't know if I will let Zoey sleep with me or not.


----------



## KarenFaye (Aug 1, 2008)

Nick has always slept with me. I have a ramp at the end of my bed for him to go up and down. I won't say that he has never had an accident, because he has when his leg is bothering him but the bedding is washable and his comfort is my first priority.


----------



## Turbo (Aug 7, 2008)

Turbo's breeder had him crate trained and we tried putting him in his new crate for a small period of time throughout the day when we first got him to have him get used to it but he whined and it was horrible!! So the first night we had him he slept in bed with us and he did really well. I dont sleep well as it is because the boyfriend snores really loud, so keeping an eye on Turbo wasnt hard. The only little messes he has made was when he was sick and vomiting, which luckily went on his blanket so not really a mess to have to clean. We have a queen size bed so he sleeps way up toward the headboard and between our pillows. If Turbo does move during the night he either moves underneath my chin or sleeps on his dads pillow next to his head. We also get a water bottle and put hot water in it then wrap it up with a dish towel and he snuggles up to that with his blanket and falls asleep. It all just depends if your a heavy/light sleeper or if you stay in a general area and dont move a lot. If down the line you think you wont want them sleeping with you I would not let them start. Its very hard to break the habit.


----------



## animal_lover (Aug 6, 2008)

I totally agree, once you start there is no turning back. My little one, Jose' snuggles next to me and we both sleep better because of it.


----------



## fedge (Jul 5, 2006)

IMO I would let them if.. they are above 4lbs anything less will be hard to "find" while sleeping... always keep them at or near head level in the bed or at the foot of bed.. if small. My chi is 8lbs 3 oz or muscle and bone (really no fat) and he can take care of himself and knows where NOT to be we had him in the bed at about 12 weeks i think maybe a tad sooner but his weight was over 4lbs. I have a new pup that is @9 weeks almost 10 1llb 4oz we do NOT have him in the bed we did the first night no hitches second night...he peed twice and pooped in the bed and then jumped down!!! He is kenneled each night no matter what and most nights if in there more than 4 hrs he poops in the kenel ... so a lot has to do withthe size of the dog and age ... if they never mess their cage after 7hrs.. i cant see a pup lasting 8hrs. then safe for a bed


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

We went camping this weekend and I had all 3 of my girls in bed with me. CoCo, Cotton and Tinker went all night and never had a problem. Me on the other hand had to get up in the middle of the night to go. LOL


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

my two doggies sleep with us, but be careful as Precious and Junior have had incidents where they have both peed on the bed! they seem to have stopped it now, so fingers crossed they are almost trained!!! xx


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Toots sleeps with us. One time, early on, I woke up and could NOT find her. I was flipping out. We finally found her. She had fallen off the end of the bed, but was saved by the tucked in sheet. She was happily tucked in and asleep! Knock on wood, but everything has been great since then.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico is now 2 month old. When I fist got him his bed was next to mine. He of course started to whine so I just let him know I'm there and go back to sleep. It worked fine. Than when he got colds I let him sleep with me only ones and After that he refuse to sleep in his bed. So what I do is put his blanket on my lap and let him sleep there. Than when his fast asleep I put him in his bed. It works.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy Mae sleeps in her little crate near our bed, but as much as I would love to have her snuggled up with me I am afraid she would jump off and injure a leg. Our bed is really high and even with a doggy ramp she could still fall.
She loves her bedtime crate and around 9 pm she sometimes just dissappears and that is where we find her. She has been like that since the day we got her. Even as a tiny puppy she has never cried or whined at night...:flower:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have always let my puppies sleep with me over the years from day 1 if they wished.


----------



## kowgirl_kate (Aug 25, 2008)

Gizmo has his own bed right next to mine. Though sometimes, when it's cold and he's shivering, I wake up to find he's jumped in bed with me. lol


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

TinkerBella has finally gotten to the point that I let her sleep with us in bed. Done it for the past 3 nights without any issues. She crawled under the covers and I didn't see her again until the alarm went off in the morning. Nothing like having 3 personal heaters. It is going to be wonderful this winter when it is super cold up here.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

We have a joke in our house that every night that my husband and I go to bed with "The Barkers". 

We have a rescue and a new breeding prospect Maggie (not sure if she is going to make the cut but we will see) and they bark at ANYTHING - thus they are called the barkers  . 

So they come to bed along with Rupert and Tia and then whoever else wants to.

So some nights we have 10 .... some nights we have 2 ... It just depends.

The Barkers are getting better  So now they don't NEED to sleep in bed but they still do whenever they want to.

However, Rupert is a bed bud and will always be in bed no matter what. He is the type of Chi that when you get up, he moves into your spot and goes back to bed until 10AM haha


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

bindi and angel sleep in bed with me. i do the plastic sheets and old bedding bit too because bindi is only 20weeks and still has the odd accident.. very rarely but it happens and i love my mattress lol.. my mum said she was going to section off a corner of my room and build a puppy pen there for them with laminate flooring. i said well only if you make it big enough for my bed because im a puppy cuddler lol


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Dixie has slept with me since I bought her home at 3 months, only accident she had was when I had her spayed and we were sleeping on my couch because I was afraid she would fall out of bed. She lost control of her bowels the second night after surgery and she cried because she messed on the quilt. I didn't care as it was washable. She was very easy to train in using a pad in the bathroom, but will not use the bathroom outside. No matter how long we are out. So strange, I wish she would as when we travel, I worry about her not going to the bathroom sooner. She will use a pad in the van but never outside. I have e Multiple Sclerosis and need to use a wheelchair a great deal, she loves riding with me. Also she has her own chair and pillow along with her blanket in the kitchen. I use my laptop at the kitchen table quite often and she stays right by my side in her chair. OH How I love her.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I only have one chi and i got her at 12 weeks old. She started sleeping with me when i got her. She only had a few accidents in the bed. they say dogs don't like to potty where they sleep so though it sounds mean i would put a tall basket over her bed (she had her dog bed on my bed lol) one of the round ones so she could move around but couldn't get out of so she would have to learn to wake me up, once she got used to waking me up i removed the basket and would wake me up every two hours and then she started to sleep through the night. she got strong enough to crawl out of her bed and under the basket and would lick all over my face! she's so silly! but i think her sleeping with me helped the potty training. every once in awhile when i'm staying the night somewhere she'll sleep in her crate and she loves it but i like it when she is with me. she's my cuddle buddy.


----------



## fedge (Jul 5, 2006)

_I know this is a really old thread so if this comment needs to move just edit admin_

I got a breathable mattress cover cause of lots of DOG issues in BEDS!!!! 

DOGS DO AND WILL>>>>at sometime in their life!

PUKE!... if they eat poop, like mine did, they might PUKE that up!!! (he did.. YUCK!)
LICK THE D*RN BED!
POOP IN THE BED(usually diar... ok that bad crap)
LICK YOUR PILLOWS...BLANKETS...ETC..
CHEW UP STUFF... 

One loves to come in (10llb chi) thundering in ALL the toys and bouncing all around.. if he gets down he might pee on the floor and does mark laundry that is left like a ....tuft or in a mound.

So if you are willing to put up with that cause a lot of chi's have a hard time telling you when they have to go and you wont want to always get up. Sometimes they sleep ALL Night and sometimes they get up when i have to get up. So i end up letting them out. BAD MOJO... sometimes bark bark bark.. i have a cerebral hemorrhage and want to KILL the dog... trust me the worst i ever have done is a small pat on the rear for eating poop. My mom once hit him(10lb Bean) on the rear and he walked to the end of the couch and then over to me and loooooked back at her........ and looked like a wounded warrior. I go "we dont hit him...." and bean looks at me then her.. i laughed and she did also and apologized very funny...

Anyhoo... big choice.. but if your are super successful at getting the chis to sleep in a cage at night DO IT>>>>> i love my buggers but they are sometimes a hassle and a half.. it is SO ingrained now that we could never stand the whining that would happen for the days and days and days till i could figure out how to break it that is.. I would not attempt a break in behavior like this till i knew it would work without hardly any stress to my dogs but both are pretty dependent on us and the 3lb one is always coldy coldy coldy .. hold me hold me holdme.. and he sleeps like a dolly dog belly up and teddy bear arms out straight or kangaroo style


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow old thread resurrection... :lol:

I thought there was a more recent one regarding this topic! 
Anyhow I love sharing a bed with my dog, he's been doing it since he came home and he's awesome.. there was one or two pee accidents and that's it! thats what mattress protectors are for anyhow


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!! I was reading this and finally at page 5 realized how old it is.

My 3 will "occasionally" sleep with us...if Im in the mood for them too. Mia HAS to sleep under the covers while Bailey like to sleep right next to my head....both are kind of annoying so most of the time they sleep in their crate. Addy on the other had is wonderful to sleep with. She is only 8 months and has never once had an accident in our bed. Im a back sleeper so she snuggles right next to me by my lower half. If she needs to go out during the night....she will stand on my chest and breath in my face until I put her down.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi's slept in the bed with me since the day I got her, under the duvet or on her own blanket at the end of the bed.

Tried to crate train Maisie, but my dad got annoyed at her whining and kept letting her out when she cried (He thought he knew best.... ughh), so since day 3 she's slept with me. We've had a few accidents, and thanks to Pippi eating food shes allergic to we've had a LOT of puke to clean up, but all in all, its fine with them


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

mpknight1120 said:


> I want to let my Daisy sleep in the bed with me, but I dont know when would be a good age to allow that, due to potty training... she is only 7 weeks old right now, and I feel like she may potty in the bed. So, if you allow your dogs to sleep with you, at what age did you begin allowing it, and what signs did you look for to make sure they were ready?


I have chihuahua that has been in my bed since we was 6 week old and she is 3 1/2 years old now. I litter box trained her. She love to sleep under the blanket with us. You just got to remember if you feel them move around put them in the litter box/on pee pad that is next to your bed. Once they got that down then you have them potty trained. Also keep in mind that if your bed is to high and they have to potty they will just go on your bed. I have my bed lower so Cashmere(she sleeps with me) can get down and potty. i can help with litter box training if you have question or any one. Good Luck


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine have always slept with my hubby & I. Started sleeping with us as soon as we got her 10 or 11 weeks. Midgie starts out sleeping on my pillow or across the back of my neck when I sleep on my belly then works her way under the sheets between us. I usually pull her close to my body so my hubby doesn't roll over on her legs or anything. She's strong enough to put up a struggle if she were rolled on but she's 5 & my hubby & I are well aware she's sleeping in between us. (Haha)


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

carachi said:


> All of my babies sleep in bed with me. They know the word "bed time!!!" and run right up into my room. I've never had a problem with them wetting the bed because they jump off and do their business in front of my door >:O But I usually catch them.


Same here, only now Fudge is 7 months old and knows not to do it in front of the door as well   (most of the time anyway, hah)


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Bailey does. She always has to lay touching me and under the covers. Lucy usually prefers her bed which is next to mine.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh and I've never had a problem with anyone peeing in the bed either.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger & Oakley sleep in the bed. Laurel sleeps in her crate, which she prefers, plus when she's in the bed she sleeps stretched out between Miles & I and pushes us to opposite sides of the bed and its annoying! 

Oakley & Trig still both sleep in their crates 2ish nights a week -- I want them to be used to it still.

We tried letting Bryco sleep in the bed about a week ago. He pooped and peed on my feet, LITTLE RAT!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

*i never let my chi sleep in my bed as she wont move if i lay on her she is to trusting, but i would defo make sure that your chi is potty trained b4 letting them sleep in your bed*


----------

